
Ask HN: How much r u willing 2 pay/ month 4 replacing free products from Google? - tata2020
Now that we are all aware that few google products which we thought are free are not actually free, instead of loosing some money over them we are loosing lot more critical stuff over them. Only in terms of money it is free and in terms of everything else its insanely over priced.<p>Instead of compromising on everything and then lot of unknown factors which we don&#x27;t even know why not just compromise on some money and then save everything else.<p>So how much are you willing to pay for a good gmail and how much would it cost to build a good gmail?
======
IloveHN84
1€/month

------
navjack27
Nothing

